# Overclocking



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2006)

My PC config is

P4 2.0

256MB DDR RAM  

40GB HDD


I have  aprob. in playing NFS MW 

how can i overclock my pc
Do overclocking helps me speed up my game playing speed?


----------



## nach p (Feb 26, 2006)

Plz read the rules before posting.It has been discussed several times .
links
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36749
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=36095&highlight=overclocking


----------



## matthew_kane (Feb 26, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> My PC config is
> 
> P4 2.0
> 
> ...


. plz tell me u have onboard graphics card.


----------



## MysticHalo (Feb 26, 2006)

piyush619 said:
			
		

> Do overclocking helps me speed up my game playing speed?


Overclocking processor improves performance but lowers stability. I think u should try overclocking ur Graphics card. If the game is somewhat playable, the difference will be seen, but if its not at all playable.....then forget it. 
If u have onboard graphics, best get  Graphics card.
Overclocking=simple performance enhancer.........but dont think u can overclock Celeron 866Mhz to play quake4


----------

